# Duos and combinations of Similar Fruits



## Gussman (Feb 1, 2015)

Wine Duos and flavors. I read on this forum where everyone is searching for a "Blend" or "combination" of Fruits and/or Veggies to bring to dry that "Perfect" Wine. I too search every day for the "perfect" combination and try many, many different combinations. The one thing that I have realized, is that some fruit and vegetable flavors are more assertive than others. Some are Strong (Elderberry), some are Medium (strawberry),and some are mild (peach). Putting flavors together, or "DUOS" as I call them, should be of about equal strength, give or take a little to be consistent. Here's some of the "DUOS" that I like:
Apricot-Pineapple
Carrot-Apricot
Apricot-Peach
Strawberry-Rhubarb
Watermelon-Blueberry
Blackberry-Raspberry
Beet-Blueberry
Cherry-Raspberry
Orange-Pineapple
Raisin-Banana
Blueberry-Raspberry
Sometimes one fruit might be a little more assertive than the other, but you can make up for this by using more of the "Blander" fruit. The only trick to making these wines is to watch the acidity. Duos are a good use of fruit that isn't quite good enough to make a Top-Notch single fruit wine. But, NEVER, NEVER use inferior, spoiled, or unripe fruit. I'll post some recipes when I get time and hopefully some pictures of bottled "DUOS". Let your imagination be your guide. The possibilities are endless and lead to "Triplets", and multiple combinations of four or more. Enjoy!
God Bless

Guss


----------



## Gussman (Feb 2, 2015)

*Quad Mix Tropial*

Started a quad-mix tropical must today as follows:
Lemon Juice
Lime Concentrate
Tropical mix of Pineapple, Mango, Papaya, Strawberries
6 gallons of must in the Primary. 
Looks great so far. SP was 1.076...but I'm expecting the fruit to push the SG up to 1.090 or higher. 
I'll post this recipe once I rack to Carboy.


----------



## GreginND (Feb 2, 2015)

blueberry elderberry (I call it "Old Blue")
Blueberry Lemon
Blueberry + anything!


----------



## Gussman (Feb 4, 2015)

*Nylon Strainer bags*

Thought I'd pay on some "Gee-Golly Whiz" information about how I use Nylon Straining Bags that might be of help to someone. When I put my Fresh or Frozen Fruit into the bag(s), I always include a pound of decorative rocks (small round clear) that I get from Walmart. The rocks weigh the bag down to the bottom of the primary and allow CO2 gas more room to escape through the uncovered lid or towel that is covering the primary. I do this because I noticed that when the "CAP" rises up against the floating nylon bag, it creates a barrier and keeps the CO2 gas in and , to me, doesn't allow it to flow entirely freely UP and OUT. I want as much as possible of the CO2 gas to vent while in the primary to prevent a bitter taste and promote fermentation. 

Hope this helps someone

Guss:


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 4, 2015)

Gussman said:


> I always include a pound of decorative rocks (small round clear) that I get from Walmart.



I hope they are free of lead!


----------



## Gussman (Feb 4, 2015)

Definitely Clear of lead Paul. I checked them out.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 4, 2015)

Gussman said:


> Definitely Clear of lead Paul. I checked them out.



That is great news, Gussman! Many folks on here have looked for sources of cheap "marbles" for purposes of displacing volume in secondary. (That is, as an alternative to topping up or racking down.) The concern about lead comes up in those threads with respect to Walmart products. How did you determine they were lead-free? This would be good for many people to know.


----------



## Gussman (Feb 4, 2015)

Contacted AKASHA-US, importer of the GEMS, and obtained the chemical compostion of the GEMS. They are 40-70% recycled glass. They are crystal clear and oval in shape.I wasn't able to obtain the composition of the remaining 30%, but from appearance, there doesn't appear to be any lead. At the cost of $4.00, I'm sure there is no lead-crystal glass in these GEMS??


----------



## cintipam (Feb 4, 2015)

Gussman, I think I'd take the extra step if getting a lead detection kit to be sure. They are easy to find in hardware stores. I used them to determine if my miniblinds had lead in them when that report came out several years ago. Basically you just rub the test against the object you wish to test and a color change tells you the result. don't remember if it turned pink or what, but it was easy. I was also able to test some old peeling boards to tell if that paint was leaded. Miniblinds were fine, but the paint was leaded. 30 percent is an awful lot of uncertainty.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Julie (Feb 4, 2015)

Actually I would get rid of the rocks. Having the fruit in a bag that floats to the top is really not an issue. You should be squeezing the bag everyday, so having it laying on the bottom is really more of a problem.


----------



## 3274mike (Feb 4, 2015)

So I shouldn't be using sinkers out of my tackle box? 
Just kidding but I have to say I would hAve never thought of lead in glass rocks


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 5, 2015)

Marble King is in WV, sells clear pure marbles by the pound cheap, I would trust that much more than anything at walmart. 

You mention elderberries but not duos with it, some of our favorites are:
EB and Blackberry
EB and Black Raspberry
EB and Purple Plum
EB and Cherry
EB and Apple Cider
EB dried with EB flowers
EB and Blueberry as mentioned above
EB and Ginger
EB and Chocolate
EB and Concord
EB and more EB together
WVMJ


----------



## Gussman (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks All. Taking your advice and removing the rocks. I guess I'll just have to deal with the floating strainer bag. Thanks again.


----------



## Gussman (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks MoutaineerJack. I'm close to Ritchie County and they have Marbles and also Williamstown, WV., which has marbles. I'll go with the marbles.


----------



## Jericurl (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey WVMJ, 

How do you feel about elderberries? 




I think I'm becoming WVMJ Jr. I seem to want to put elderberry in everything.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 5, 2015)

I am hoping to get enough to dye my hair this year a deep dark elderberry red, I am thinking boil them a few minutes to set the color and add some acid blend to make it really really red, might even make some elderberry mead if I have enough left over WVMJ


----------



## JackKeller (Feb 5, 2015)

I found this an interesting topic. 

In my January 31st, 2014 entry of my WineBlog, my first winemaking topic (after the intro ramblings) was "Complementary Wine Ingredients." In it I posted a list of 42 fruits, berries and vegetables highly suitable for winemaking and the best complementary ingredients to ferment or blend with them. I invite all to look it over (and read the entry).

I have no desire to re-post it here as it is copyrighted to the WineBlog, but you are free to copy it, paste it into your word processor and print it out for future reference.

_Jack Keller_
Winemaking Home Page
Jack Keller's WineBlog
Winemaking With Jack Keller


----------



## Bergmann (Feb 5, 2015)

My favorite duo is crabapple Pomegranate. I do not ferment them together, but rather mix them at a 3 part pomegranate 2 parts crabapple. Makes a yummy blend.


----------



## JackKeller (Feb 5, 2015)

@Bergmann, I think that is a very good match. And you're right about blending. It's the best way to combine separate bases because it's the only way you have control. Field blending (fermenting them together) is really something you do (I've done it more than a few times) when you're out foraging and don't collect enough of anything to make even a small batch unless you combine them. The good news is that you can always blend _it_ with something else later if it tastes unbalanced or...well, you know what I mean.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 6, 2015)

We do our blends on purpose in the primary fermenting the fruit together so the whole must is balanced from the start, I think its pretty much under control when we do it like that. My wife is a blending maniac, but she likes to make on the fly blends with finished wines, not wanting to limit her palette so she can make an unlimited number of blends. WVMJ



JackKeller said:


> @Bergmann, I think that is a very good match. And you're right about blending. It's the best way to combine separate bases because it's the only way you have control. Field blending (fermenting them together) is really something you do (I've done it more than a few times) when you're out foraging and don't collect enough of anything to make even a small batch unless you combine them. The good news is that you can always blend _it_ with something else later if it tastes unbalanced or...well, you know what I mean.


----------



## garymc (Feb 7, 2015)

I've been blending elderberry and muscadine wines. This past year, though, I put the elderberries and the muscadines together right from the start in the primary. Elderberries are low in acid and muscadines high. So I'm hoping that gives me one less adjustment to make and less chemicals in the wine.


----------



## Gussman (Feb 10, 2015)

Racking wine and enjoying every minute of it. 6 primaries, 3 six gallons carboys, and 3 one gallon carboys all doing what they do best.


----------



## knifemaker (Feb 10, 2015)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> Marble King is in WV, sells clear pure marbles by the pound cheap, I would trust that much more than anything at walmart.
> 
> You mention elderberries but not duos with it, some of our favorites are:
> EB and Blackberry
> ...




Jack, By chance do you happen to remember with your eb concord, about what your percentage of each was? This inquiring mind needs to know!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 11, 2015)

I try never to do the same thing twice exactly the same at home, even if it has worked out really well before I always make some kind of change so that they all turn out different each time, otherwise what is the point of making your own stuff? You can choose to use the concord as a base wine and then adding elderberries. We use the frozen concentrate, dilute one can of it to determine how much sugar and acid is in it, and then determine the sugar in the elderberry juice depending on what style of wine we want to make from it. The next time I make it I will try to make it so that we dilute the concord with a lot of elderberry juice to get as much elderberry flavor as possible, balancing the must with the sugars from the concord and the acids from the concord, so in theory this would be all elderberry juice, no water, diluting the must to 1.100, it might end up a little high on acid but since its grapes we can always cold stabalize to drop out some of the acids. Or use dried elderberries soaked and simmered a little while to dilute the concord. Oak of course will take this up a notch. It all really depends on how much elderberry you have on hand and how much you like it. Unfortunately we have had 3 years of crop failure and havent had enough berries to do anything with. We also liked to make a dessert/port style with elderberry juice, blackberry, concord and black cherry concentrate, the acid levels in this can be high but we take it outside when its very cold and drop some of the acid out plus we plan to sweeten it up good when its finished. I can dig up the eb concord recipe later this weekend if the above didnt inspire you enough to figure out a recipe on your own WVMJ


----------



## Gussman (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks Mountaineer Jack for the last post. You gave a lot of information in that post and I will definitely get some Elderberry and (?) in the primary.


----------



## Gussman (Feb 18, 2015)

Just finished a Green Apple Riesling Kit. It is fantastic. I have Blackberry Explosion, El Primo, Makn-Jamakn, and DD's Dragon Blood in Carboys. I'm going to Flavor Blend my next two kits as follows: I make the kits per instructions (?), I also make a one gallon recipe of my favorite "Blender" Wine. Before I bottle, I use the "Blender" Wine to add to the kit and that way I have control over the wine. I've done this several times and it makes a fantastic wine for call your own. Be sure to keep good records on the percentages of blends that you use.

This wine is making me awesome

Guss


----------



## Gussman (Feb 19, 2015)

Going to bottle with one gallon of Old Orchard 100% Apple Cherry Frozen Concentrate. I was going to use this wine as a "Blender", but, it has such a great taste and the Cherry Flavor is wonderful. I was afraid the Apple would overpower the Cherry, but it appears the balance was good this time, in favor of the Cherry. I have the recipe if any one wants it.


----------



## JackKeller (Feb 20, 2015)

Gussman, post it! Never too many recipes, and yes, Old Orchard and Welch's do a good blending for their concentrates. Just have to read the labels and avoid any with Sodium Benzoate (Benzoic Acid) or Potassium Sorbate (Sorbic Acid).


----------



## Gussman (Feb 21, 2015)

Jack,
I'll post the recipe ASAP. Right now I'm caught up in a snow storm in West Virginia.


----------



## Gussman (Feb 24, 2015)

Gussman said:


> Wine Duos and flavors. I read on this forum where everyone is searching for a "Blend" or "combination" of Fruits and/or Veggies to bring to dry that "Perfect" Wine. I too search every day for the "perfect" combination and try many, many different combinations. The one thing that I have realized, is that some fruit and vegetable flavors are more assertive than others. Some are Strong (Elderberry), some are Medium (strawberry),and some are mild (peach). Putting flavors together, or "DUOS" as I call them, should be of about equal strength, give or take a little to be consistent. Here's some of the "DUOS" that I like:
> Apricot-Pineapple
> Carrot-Apricot
> Apricot-Peach
> ...


Great wine is great because it's maker has come to Wisdom through failure . Guss Imperio


----------



## Gussman (Sep 20, 2015)

*Abundance of Cherries*

Today I learned that I have inherited over 150 pounds of Cherries. Wow! I'm going to make Cherry Wine, but was wondering IF anyone has some thoughts on good "Blends" for the Cherries? I currently have 6 gallons of Cherry (from my own tree) and Blackberry ( from neighbors yard) in the secondary. Thanking ALL for any suggestions.


----------



## Julie (Sep 20, 2015)

cherry and concord blends well so does cherry and elderberry


----------



## Gussman (Sep 20, 2015)

*On my List*

Thanks Julie,
I'm making a list for wines to make and I like your suggestion of Concord and Elderberry. I have fresh grapes and elderberries so I 'm good to go.


----------



## Gussman (Sep 22, 2015)

*Cranberries*

Has anyone made wine from Dried Cranberries? I'm being offered a lot of dried cranberries from a friend and was hooping to make a nice Christmas Wine out of them Any thoughts? Any Recipes? Thank You.


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh 2 have 150lbs of cherries. Between jam and wine, I would be soooo happy! Hot buttered biscuits and cherry jam/jelly is amazing. Cherry wine? Shoot...ain't nothing like it! So let me ask, what types of cherries make the best wine? I live in Mississippi and the containers never have the type or name.


----------



## Arne (Nov 23, 2015)

yanks4carolyn said:


> Oh 2 have 150lbs of cherries. Between jam and wine, I would be soooo happy! Hot buttered biscuits and cherry jam/jelly is amazing. Cherry wine? Shoot...ain't nothing like it! So let me ask, what types of cherries make the best wine? I live in Mississippi and the containers never have the type or name.



I have made cherry wine from both sweet and sour (pie) cherries. Both are good, but I make much more from the sour cherries. We have a cherry tree in the yard so most years have lots of pie cherries. I have to buy the sweet cherries so make most of my wine with the pie cherries. This year we had a late frost, tho. Didn't get very much fruit because of it. Kinda put a dent in my winemaking. Arne.


----------



## knifemaker (Nov 23, 2015)

Like Arnie said, tart pie cherries rank way up with me, I'm drinking a tart pie cherry/apple blend right now, I think they're almost made for each other. Another that I'm quite fond of is a European blue plum/ niagara grape blend.
I also like elderberry/concord, and strawberry/rhubarb. Dale.


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Nov 23, 2015)

I can get sour or tart concentrated juice. Montmorency (?) I believe. Will it work well for wine?


----------



## Gussman (Nov 26, 2015)

*Blended Duos*

Today is Thanksgiving (Happy Thanksgiving Everyone) and I'm bottling my Tart Cherry/Blackberry wine I call KerriLiscious after my neighbor Kerri who help grow and pick the cherries and berries. Let me Brag!!! This wine is out-of-this-world Good. Can't wait until next year when I can again harvest the tree in my back yard. Now to work on other Duos!!


----------



## Gussman (Dec 17, 2015)

*Sweet Cherries*

I have both Tart Cherries from my trees and now 200 pounds of sweet cherries. I'm blending my cherries with concord, plum, blueberries, and just plain cherries. Yummoliscious. I'm also adding oak chips that I bought from Kraus, and I like the difference Oak makes. Oh, did I mention Elderberries? Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## Gussman (Dec 18, 2015)

*Oak Chips*

Has any one added the two packages of fine Oak Chips that come with the Winexport Shiraz Kit? If so, how did you remove that "Sawdust" powder from the must?


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 18, 2015)

This is not really the right thread for this question, so you may get more or better answers if you posted somewhere more appropriate. But, I will give my answer here.

Generally, I add sawdust and/or chips to the muslin bag that holds the grape pack. However, my experience with the DUST is that it is not really a problem even if it does not go into a bag. It kinda just falls down and intermingles with the lees. So I just rack off of it when racking out of primary. (To me, chips are a bigger problem than dust, as the chips tend to clog my siphon.)


----------



## Gussman (Dec 19, 2015)

*Fine Oak*

Thanks Paul,
The Oak is mingling with the lees and my must is cooking nicely. I was going to try "chips" next time, but will go with another option for adding Oak. 

Amazing People in my Life, have made my Life....Amazing!!


----------



## Gussman (Dec 19, 2015)

*Paul's Bucket List*

P.S.
I looked at your Bucket List Paul and it's impressive. Do you make any wine other than kits? I've made 1200 bottles this year and right now, have Cherry/Blueberry in Primary, Cherry aging/back sweetened, ready to bottle, Elderberry in the primary, Elderberry/Cherry in the primary, Elderberry/Concord in the primary. I love using Fruit I or Friends grow to blend and experiment with different recipes (I make my own recipes). 
Thanks for the advise on Oak, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks, Gussman. I don't agree that my list is all that impressive, but thank you for thinking so. I did not bottle anywhere close to your 1200 bottles, for example!

Yes, so far, only kits, except for one batch of Dragon Blood. Perhaps some day I'll venture into fresh grapes, but there are many barriers to entry that kits obviate.


----------



## Gussman (Dec 20, 2015)

*More Wine*

I hope some day you'll be able to experience the joy of taking fresh grapes and or fresh fruit and going from Vine to Wine. I have tried Dragon Blood one time. Dangerous Dave has a good recipe there. I love to blend "must" and try new techniques with my wine making. Right now I'm making an Elderberry/Concord/Blueberry (different percentages of each). Good Luck and God Bless you as you continue this great hobby.


----------



## gaboy (Dec 20, 2015)

garymc said:


> I've been blending elderberry and muscadine wines. This past year, though, I put the elderberries and the muscadines together right from the start in the primary. Elderberries are low in acid and muscadines high. So I'm hoping that gives me one less adjustment to make and less chemicals in the wine.



Gary, Have you bottled and/or tried this taste yet?? Very interested to know!! Henry


----------



## Gussman (Dec 20, 2015)

*Update as it makes*

Gaboy, I'll keep you updated on the taste of this Trio as it ferments. Looking good so far.


----------



## Gussman (Feb 3, 2016)

*Cherry Limeade Wine*

Has anyone made a Cherry Limeade Wine? I am looking for a recipe for Cherry/limeade Wine or any information regarding the recipe and/or ingredients. Thank You.


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Apr 11, 2016)

Gussman I would like that also. If you find a recipe please post!


----------

